# butterfly setup



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

*hi all, can anyone recommend a butterfly setup, with tubes and 9mm ammo a nice light draw but plenty of zip.thanks.*


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

I use lenght of 30cm while my draw lenght is 140cm, but I use TBG so I cant say anything about tubes, dankung 1745 ?


----------



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

hautamak said:


> I use lenght of 30cm while my draw lenght is 140cm, but I use TBG so I cant say anything about tubes, dankung 1745 ?


ill give a try thanks


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Ideally you want to measure your own draw length and work out the right relaxed band length.

I can't remember who but someone on here posted the following and I found it very helpful:

" In order to do this you need to determine your draw length. To do this get a piece of string and measure your draw length to your specific anchor point. Divide that number by 5. That will be the finished relaxed length of your tube set. Multiply that number by 1.5 and add 1/2 inch to allow tying the pouch."


----------



## plinko (Jul 7, 2013)

dannytsg said:


> Ideally you want to measure your own draw length and work out the right relaxed band length.
> 
> I can't remember who but someone on here posted the following and I found it very helpful:
> 
> " In order to do this you need to determine your draw length. To do this get a piece of string and measure your draw length to your specific anchor point. Divide that number by 5. That will be the finished relaxed length of your tube set. Multiply that number by 1.5 and add 1/2 inch to allow tying the pouch."


ill try that thanks


----------

